# February Challenge: "Refuge"



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 1, 2016)

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by jenthepen is: *Refuge*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

We are continuing to allow optional anonymity this month. You may post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you may PM your entry to me, *Chester's Daughter.* If you are posting anonymously, please indicate in your PM which board, public or workshop, you desire your entry posted on.

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a*ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop thread,* *and post a link to it in this thread. Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualified.

The inclusion of links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge post is prohibited and shall be promptly removed by staff.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of February at 7pm EST.*


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Saving the World*

If I were in pain
If there was not still something
Young, crisp and cutting
Through the middle of my heart
That smiles out from ear to ear

If I wasn’t told to laugh
What one was worth
Maybe a thousand more

What would a thousand frowns make a difference to?

There are plenty of grounds to praise
There are a thousand street preachers dressed in gold chains

Reviews that transform from some sort of God
Goddess or whoever was greater than he or she

Like in one ear and out the other
I was always afraid that the earlier I tried
A thousand truths would come around just to pat me on the back
And say try once more

So of course I would try and catch up with whatever was for sure

the hearts of many eyes for sale
the thousands of worlds that chance each day and fail

But I could never save the world
from what was to end it

it wasn't that easy I guess


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 4, 2016)

*Blessed*

*Blessed *

Nine months, together
safe and secure. 

Lovingly swaddled, warmth
nestled closely tight. 

Socially accepted,  stepping
outside the nest.

Reciprocated love, finding
others like you.

Caressing hands, healing
touch comforts soul. 

Mother's Day, celebrating
life every day. 

Thank you, mom
you did great.

Together again, I
love you _more_.


----------



## Darkkin (Feb 4, 2016)

*Carapace of an Introvert*

Carapace of an Introvert

The words of judgment; normal society said:
_Different, quiet, disconcertingly odd…_
Yet there is a refuge hidden deep in that head.

Jagged and jumbled, pieces awkward—tumbled.
But it is enough.  Fragments of glass, shells, buttons—
Small things, lost, treasures from sandcastles crumbled.

Marbles shattered in a milk bottle, glass from the sea,
and a turtle, carved from a black volcanic mirror.
So in the image of that turtle, so shall the carapace be.

At first it is frail, as thin as the shimmer of a bubble—
Somehow holding the barbs of the ignorant at bay.
Layer by layer, tempered and hardened—It doubled.

From jagged to jewelled, a luminous, gloried light—
A world of wonders within the shell in furious bloom.
Rough edges, by cruel words are honed, sealing it tight.

Into the heart of the raging world, molten outpourings—
Words of the malevolent sort, a fist pounding a last resort…
Carapace about the soul of an introvert, true to its moorings.

Refuge in the silence, peace from the pieces…
Such is the Carapace of an Introvert—


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 6, 2016)

Panic Room

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...-Refuge-quot?p=1962169&viewfull=1#post1962169


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2016)

*Make Love to Me*

_Could you lose yourself
in my endless eyes, the curve of hip
the swell of breast, the taste of my lips
would you calm my fears
in your strong arms, against your chest
hold me close and let me rest
would you touch me
would you?

Could you lose yourself
in my touch, my soft embrace
and in my arms find your place
would you hold me
when I am missing him and feel alone
give me strength and make me strong
would you kiss me
would you?

Could I find myself
in your arms, lose myself in your embrace
whisper your name as I kiss your face
would you take me to bed
let me get stoned, hold me tight
help me make it through the night
would you stay with me
would you?

Would you be hurt
if I whisper his name in your embrace
close my eyes and remember his face
could you still hold me
could you stand to hear my heart break
as you take the love I fake
could you still make love to me
would you?_


----------



## Nellie (Feb 6, 2016)

*Silhouettes*

​A snarling, vehement scream
hollowed the wa​lls of my room,
mistaken for a childhood dream
seeking refuge in a blank tomb.

Silhouettes, like dancing dolls
pranced carelessly each night,
up and down darkened halls
forgotten phantoms, seeking light.

If darkened lights were seen
there would be forthcoming sleep,
amiable amphetamines
silence sniffles, pain is deep.


----------



## apple (Feb 6, 2016)

*Asylum*

Wrapped in simple cloth, it rests in feathers
inside a small white box.
When touched it sparks and sends an arc
that breaks the spirit 
and lodges splinters
like the sad old song you can’t get out of your head.

---*BEWARE OF BOXES*---Before the dread

Wrapped in downy feathers, a little bird 
nested with no lids,
when pushed it flew, and as it grew.
 it pierced through freedom 
with joyful spirit
like a happy song you can’t get out of your head.

---*BEWARE OF LIDS*---Now all is dead


Wrapped in seedy caul, a tricky blood- red fox,
inside it’s lair of leaves and hair,
eats a bird and box.
Sending out a spirit that shrills along my spine,
it drums my screams and rage
while eating what is mine. 
I splinter through this nightmare 
that I can’t get out of my head.

---*BEWARE OF DRUMMING*---Inside the shed.


_*Kill the blood-red fox
lying in its lair!
Kill the blood- red fox 
that’s pulling out my hair! 
They will not let me make the kill!*_

The white lid opens--- to a small pink pill.

Wrapped in simple cloth, I’m forced to feathers
inside a small white box. 
Outside my captured mind,
new realms arise when spirit dies,  
when freedom fractures,
and logic splinters
through the sad old songs that they can’t get out of my head.

---*BEWARE OF ERASERS*---*Be aware of my red.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 9, 2016)

*Anonymous submission:*

*Omaha

*Up the beach, past the mines,
Wrecks and ricocheting whines
Was dug something small and leaking
It’s refuge mostly illusional
Safety is delusional.

A Big Gun can enlarge a sand hole. 
Instantly.
No refuge from such ferocity,
‘Luck, pure chance, the odds’ or ‘fate’
Words that do not speculate.

During raids small steel, shrapnel 
and shards from flak 
rattle off the roof.
At least it’s small stuff proof,

Flesh slices and tears
To be shipped on stretchers 
Across the strand and out to sea
To a hospital ship’s community.
The wounded’s refuge
An international melange,
In theory equal, 
as the dead.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bus Stop


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Feb 11, 2016)

*Song of Home*

Cool crimson and burning blue
Thousands of lanterns on a giant canoe
We sing one, two,
Thousands of lanterns on a giant canoe!

Our cat is a butterfly, our dog is a bee
A dream for you and a dream for me
We sing two, three,
A dream for you and a dream for me!

Above us stars and planets soar
In the boat with us ride our dinosaurs
We sing three, four,
In the boat with us ride our dinosaurs!

Mother’s soft voice floats from home slowly by
O, dear bright lanterns, burn ever alive!
We sing four, five,
O, dear bright lanterns, burn ever alive!

The light grows dim, and we trim the wicks
Here we dock, now, out of the ship!
We sing five, six,
Here we dock, now, out of the ship!

Barefoot, we follow the footpaths given
On to the golden cottage we are driven
We sing six, seven,
On to the golden cottage we are driven!

Warm soup and open arms await
Mother is there, she stands by the gate
We sing seven, eight,
Mother is there, she stands by the gate!

Sing us to sleep, sing songs lost in time
O home, O memory, O mother of mine
We sing eight, nine,
O home, O memory, O mother of mine!

Now, to the old things let us listen again,
Remember her song that she sang you then
We sing nine, ten,
Remember her song that she sang you then!

​


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 12, 2016)

Alone

I am the one true island;
no cresting waves crash
on my rocky 
shore, no 
footprints
mar my cold sands.
No creature feels the 
pricking 
of my stormy winds.

I am my own refuge;
no friend will abandon
me, no sweetheart
to break my heart.

My island is forever;
I care not for
the touch of human
flesh
or need the hot
blood of desire to
flow through my veins.

I have no use for tears;
I do not feel pain, 
I am stone.


----------



## inkwellness (Feb 12, 2016)

*Timber Fortress*

We searched, 
we roamed,
from sand to rock,
to lie beneath tall trees.

New forest home
gave laughter life,
too green to tempt
nomadic flight.

Held fast in our
timber fortress,
we found a foe
in the unknown. 

And a friend
in our likeness.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 12, 2016)

*Common Ground*

Surrounded by millions
I hide in the refuge
of the sounds they make
the words they take
from their minds and speak out
against the hate, the lies 
and all the 'fake'
that leaks out
like biological warfare
infecting innocent minds 
and bleeding hearts
that search for love 
and yearn for peace
and we all connect
coming together
under the same desire
to find our place
with one another 
pushing 
reaching
searching
for something better.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 14, 2016)

*Hunkered Down in Down*

One eye struggles open
to gauge the weather.
What will today bring,
tsunami or cyclone
downpour or drought
blizzard or blazing bolts about?
No matter which
I haven't a doubt -
without crystal ball or wizard -

that probability predicts
the sky won't be bright
and my crop of hope
will be dying of blight.

Second eye follows suit,
gaze slides from side to side
scrutinizing the scenery
with its distinct lack of greenery. 
What accessories will be necessary:
boots or boat
scuba gear or canteen,
straps to secure me 
to a basement beam?

Steady Heddy, ready for all,
accoutrements to combat
every squall.

Perhaps I'll grab, 
then drag
the entire array downstairs
to cower in a corner
of the cellar
and warble show tunes 
a cappella
in an effort to deflect
what's come my way.

Initial hailstone hits haggard pane
to herald a horrific onslaught.
Orbs squeeze tight;
I'm not up for the fight.

Being buried beneath 
a blizzard's bulk
wouldn't be so bad,
nor would allowing 
the madhouse 
to fly high or float away.
Not too terrible to be trapped
anticipating
dehydration and starvation
will ravage me 
to the point of decay.

Today,
I'll stay in bed come what may,
I'm just too damned tired
for defensive plays.

Sometimes it's best
to let a comforter's caress
have its wanton way.


----------



## ned (Feb 15, 2016)

*Refugee Snapped *

Turkish beach
rolling surf
the seagulls screech
strange flotsam

slumped forward
face in sand
each tiny hand
with upturned palm

brightly dressed
unbloodied unbroken
immaculate
as if at rest

anonymous
yet, familiar 
he could be
anyone's child

frozen 
in this moment 
he is now...

everyone's child


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 15, 2016)

*Dream On*

Dream on

In the land of dreams is where I go and hide-
where lies and horrors of the waking day 
are laid neatly in a pile tucked away---
I take refuge from the world this way~

Realities pain is the bane of existence,
so I take a break from it in sleeping slumber-
it’s no wonder that I continue on,
for reality is illusion in nightmare’s wake.

I dream of sunshine, fairies and lollipops...


----------



## PiP (Feb 15, 2016)

*Intolerance*

War’s dark shadow
eclipses the sun
as a Nation seeks refuge
from Terror’s quest for blood.

Insatiable he molests the innocent
in the name of his God
and intolerance.

The sun’s bright halo beckons:
light the champion of hope--
sun the giver of peace
from war’s dark shadow.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2016)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

